# Bypass the download limit



## ravi.xolve (Sep 23, 2009)

Our college uses squid proxy and has set the rules to deny downloads of files with size more than 200MB. This irks many times since today many application packages go beyond 500MB.

How to bypass this limit.

Please help.


----------



## p_dude (Sep 23, 2009)

have you tried this?
*www.hotspotshield.com/


----------

